# less popular furs



## Silver-Knuckles (Feb 3, 2009)

ive seen plenty of foxes,wolfs,rabbits ect but what about the less common species, i have never come across another echidna since i joined the fandom would be nice to meet another one day


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 3, 2009)

I came across a fellow who RP'd as a lobster once... Tragically I ran away, frightened, and didn't learn anything beyond the fact he was a big towering fcking lobster.


----------



## Silver-Knuckles (Feb 3, 2009)

lol now thats one i havent heard of but it is being lonely being me QQ


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 3, 2009)

I barely know what a Echidna is.

But I haven't seen enough Walrus or Giraffe furries.


----------



## Silver-Knuckles (Feb 3, 2009)

do ur research then XD, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echidna


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm more uncommon than you are because I'm both uncommon and not a character from Sonic :1


----------



## Takun (Feb 3, 2009)

I have fursonas of animals that don't even exist yet.  Take that Ro4dk1ll!


----------



## Silver-Knuckles (Feb 3, 2009)

irrelevant where i come from im focusing on the species


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 3, 2009)

Silver-Knuckles said:


> irrelevant where i come from im focusing on the species



-And yours has been featured in loads of videogames. <:


----------



## Silver-Knuckles (Feb 3, 2009)

your point?


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 3, 2009)

Silver-Knuckles said:


> your point?


I'm being an ass; and this surely can't classify as uncommon.
:B


----------



## Silver-Knuckles (Feb 3, 2009)

if u read my sona im not like knuckles from sonic im different but share similarities


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 3, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I have fursonas of animals that don't even exist yet.  Take that Ro4dk1ll!



WELL I HAVE LIZARDS FROM SPACE THAT ARE ALSO MAMMALS.
MAMMAL LIZARDS FROM SPACE CRIT FOR -9001 ORIGINALITY POINTS. YOU DIE.



Silver-Knuckles said:


> if u read my sona im not like knuckles from sonic im different but share similarities



:1
[sub]_Pfffhahahahaha-_[/sub]


----------



## Silver-Knuckles (Feb 3, 2009)

90% of what u said made no sence at all


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Feb 3, 2009)

It is rare to find more obscure animals. I remember when i first got  into the furry thing, there was a Ringtail Lemur named Kendall. He was the first of the non-standard fur i encounterd. since then i have not run into another Ringtail Lemur. I also Chatted With a Pangolin once and haven't really seen many of them either. 

There are Raptors and dragons that represent the "Scaly" Niche of the furry fandom, as well as the more numerous but less commonly used mammals like, whales and dolphins, pigs, badgers, blah blah blah...

Monotremes like Echidnas and platypuses are indeed rare, and usually crop up due to influences like Knuckles  from "Sonic the hedgehog."

That is most likely more than you needed to know...


----------



## Rhythm (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't believe Ive seen any other Ligers, they're just as rare in the fandom as they are in wildlife...! xD


----------



## Morroke (Feb 3, 2009)

Ohai.

I'm one of three internet-wide wolverine-primary furs.

Dx, now that I said that; Someone is going to google it and get to page like...90000 and find another one.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 3, 2009)

Ant-eaters - you definitely don't see them. 

Also, a couple weeks back CAThulu did a giraffe girl, and I don't think I'd ever seen that before either - very neat, she's got the coloured one posted on her site:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1952627/ (NSFW)


----------



## Chanticleer (Feb 3, 2009)

You know when I found out how common wolves and dragons were in the fandom I was utterly perplexed. I had become a really boring kind of wierd...

On the plus side I've also been a bat and a piece of abstract art.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 3, 2009)

i know theres somebody here whos a cevet, which btw are sooo addorable!


----------



## sashadistan (Feb 3, 2009)

There are generally very few bovine animals and fewer birds. Generally I think people are less likely to be something whosr facial features don't morph to human bone structure very well.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 3, 2009)

i haven't seen any echidna roleplayers that weren't sonic based. i've seen several knuckles roleplayers though. just the same, i have yet to see a hedgehog that wasn't obsessed with sonic as well.

i wanna see a platypus furry. that'd be so cool.


----------



## Kipple (Feb 3, 2009)

I am your insect overlord. Throw down your cans of Raid, it is futile to fight back the insect invasion of the fandom.


----------



## Ember (Feb 3, 2009)

imma McDonalds Dragon.

Beat that :V


----------



## Ember (Feb 3, 2009)

tits, double poast.


----------



## PixiesKitty (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a friend who is a Vizcacha and the other it's a skunk!


----------



## haynari (Feb 3, 2009)

Fish in general. As well as Insects and other small bugs.


----------



## Aden (Feb 3, 2009)

Eh, I'm a fox. A more uncommon _type_, but a fox nonetheless. Oh well.



Silver-Knuckles said:


> if u read my sona im not like knuckles from sonic im different but share similarities



Sir, I can confidently declare you a baffoon.


----------



## haynari (Feb 3, 2009)

Aden said:


> Sir, I can confidently declare you a baffoon.


 
I agree


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 3, 2009)

Pangolin power >:U


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 3, 2009)

Crocs _are not_ Gators *>:[*
They are different dammit.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> I'm being an ass; and this surely can't classify as uncommon.
> :B



owned

Yeah, I agree. I find it ironic that you're talking about less common species in the furry fandom, yet you're 1 of about 10000000 people on this site who thinks they are Knuckles.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 3, 2009)

Silver-Knuckles said:


> do ur research then XD, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echidna


 
What an ugly creature.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 3, 2009)

You don't see a lot of Fighting fish.  Which is odd, because they are a Beta fish.....


----------



## Quiet269 (Feb 3, 2009)

I didn't even know they existed until I was linked to this: http://cloacalkiss.blogspot.com/2008/02/experimenting-with-four-headed-penis.html

a few days ago...

There are only 2 other Sugar Gliders that I know of... that's pretty rare ^_^


----------



## leon101 (Feb 3, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> What an ugly creature.



Kind of looks like an hedgehog on crack.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 3, 2009)

haynari said:


> I agree


me too =P


----------



## CodArk2 (Feb 3, 2009)

meh, eastern dragons i spose are pretty rare. I have only seen 3 or 4 others. Everyone that wants to be a dragon wants to be a western dragon. Ya don't often see insects, fish, monotremes(with the exception of kangaroos), cetaceans or avians. Scalies aren't rare, but they aren't common either, with fewer lizards and dinos, a lot more dragons than either, though dragons aren't really extremely common, they are just the most popular scaly creature....



Chanticleer said:


> You know when I found out how common wolves and dragons were in the fandom I was utterly perplexed.



Don't mention dragons in the same sentence as wolves when it comes to "commoness". Dragons can't be measured in popularity against foxes and wolves when combined they likely make up about 75% of the fandom. Dragons are just the most widely visible scaly, but no where close to wolves...


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 3, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> What an ugly creature.



That's why it has to be drawn in Sonic Style <:


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 3, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> That's why it has to be drawn in Sonic Style <:


hahaha =P very true =P


----------



## aurindrix (Feb 3, 2009)

Giraffes! Needs more Giraffe. =3


----------



## Lobar (Feb 3, 2009)

lol

so does your avatar amirite?

edit: fux, quoted wrong, can't fix it on my mobile


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 3, 2009)

I've never encountered another Racist Frankenstein, I am the only one of my kind  . Also sonic and everything to do with it is terrible, I wish that style would hurry up and finish dying it's slow horrible death so it can finally disappear from the internet forever.


----------



## DracoDark (Feb 3, 2009)

CodArk2 said:


> meh, eastern dragons i spose are pretty rare. I have only seen 3 or 4 others. Everyone that wants to be a dragon wants to be a western dragon. Ya don't often see insects, fish, monotremes(with the exception of kangaroos), cetaceans or avians. Scalies aren't rare, but they aren't common either, with fewer lizards and dinos, a lot more dragons than either, though dragons aren't really extremely common, they are just the most popular scaly creature....
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mention dragons in the same sentence as wolves when it comes to "commoness". Dragons can't be measured in popularity against foxes and wolves when combined they likely make up about 75% of the fandom. Dragons are just the most widely visible scaly, but no where close to wolves...


 
well im half frost dragon along with half european

how many frost dragons do you see exactly?

also kinda considering just going completely frost dragon


----------



## Qoph (Feb 3, 2009)

I think one of the main reasons is the fact that many animals are harder to draw as anthro.  Giraffes have a unique body structure, and sea animals really can't be drawn easily in human form with the fins and all.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 4, 2009)

This is definatley a biased opinion, but I would certainly like to see more spotted cats out there. there doesn't seem to be a lot of them.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 4, 2009)

Haven't seen another Ratteguhn Myaroo yet.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 4, 2009)

I would just rather stick with a fox - quick and agile. XD


----------



## Nikolai (Feb 4, 2009)

*coughcough*

*points to himself*


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 4, 2009)

Although, I do like squirrels, too.

[EDIT] When driving, I always look if I see one to see what it's doing.  Maybe I shouldn't, for safety reasons....  lol.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 4, 2009)

haynari said:


> Fish in general. As well as Insects and other small bugs.


Siamese fighting fish.

And an archeopteryx.







No idea where I got it though.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 4, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> i haven't seen any echidna roleplayers that weren't sonic based. i've seen several knuckles roleplayers though. just the same, i have yet to see a hedgehog that wasn't obsessed with sonic as well.
> 
> i wanna see a platypus furry. that'd be so cool.


FUCK YEAH DUDE.
A platypus has always been my dream!


----------



## CBtheLombax (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey hears something that isn't totally out there. But there are a fiew of us that are into it, and that is Lombaxes. It's a fictional character created by Insomniac Games. I think it would be awesome if people would get more into them. It would bring a new style or fursona to the fandom


----------



## Cronus616 (Feb 4, 2009)

Chanticleer said:


> On the plus side I've also been a bat and a piece of abstract art.



me? bats aren't all that uncommon. if you search around fa u can find quite alot of them. theres only one more of us active on the forums though >.>


----------



## Cygnus421 (Feb 4, 2009)

DracoDark said:


> how many frost dragons do you see exactly?



I've seen White Dragons in literature, that's about the closest thing I've heard.  From what I read, they're the smallest and fastest of the dragons, and often used on scouting missions.  They also have ice breath, and due to the massive amount of inbreeding needed to create a dragon that can withstand cold temperatures, they're generally not very bright.



psychweasel said:


> I have yet to see a hedgehog that wasn't obsessed with sonic as well.



That reminds me of a random thought I had.  Are there any hedgehog furs out there that are based off of REAL hedgehogs?

Because lets face it, sonic looks nothing like a real hedgehog except for the fact he has spikes and can roll into a ball.  I think real hedgehogs are the cutest animals on the face of the planet, but I'm yet to see a hedgehog character based off a real hedgehog.

Although i did see one on a cellphone commercial.  His name was "Happy the Hedgehog" and he was meant to be a fake children's character meant solely for the commercial.



Nikolai said:


> *coughcough*
> 
> *points to himself*



I've seen plenty of squirrels.  I think they're cute

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/265845/


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 4, 2009)

I've seen anteaters before... I think they're less common...


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 4, 2009)

Rodents are trash mammals, that's why nobody wants to be one :V .


----------



## virus (Feb 4, 2009)

Lets see.. Platypus.. drawn that

Real hedgehog. Have drawn that (sonic universe is LOL, I like sonic but pa-leez hes like a bad shoop of a real hedgehog)

Shrew. Drawn that

Possum(not opossum). Done that
Wolverine. Did that
Bat eared fox. Did that
Macaque. Did that
Pseudorca. Done that
Boto. Done that
Newt. Done that
Salamander. Done that
Aardvark(not arthur). Done that
Bunch of birds.. owls.. vultures, crows.. etc.
Sharks.. done that
Micro-organisms.... done it
Tapir. Done it
Sabertooth cat. Done it
Arctodus. Done it.
Random dinosaurs.. yep

In fact I think I've covered most the entire animal kingdom.. started to get interested in insects now. I think the only thing I haven't done is obvious mammals and some fish


----------



## Aurali (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm just glad the dryeena population died down quite a bit..

Started to break my designz


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Feb 4, 2009)

My fursona is a wolpertinger, an 'animal' made by slapping fangs, antlers, wings, bird feet, etc. on to taxidermied rabbits or squirrels. They were created as a prank to play on gullible tourists visiting the German alps. Think something similar to a jackalope.
I haven't seen any others in the fandom, though I have seen a couple of people with similar creatures, such as jackalopes, as fursonas.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 5, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Rodents are trash mammals, that's why nobody wants to be one :V .



Nobody except for _really cool people_.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 5, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Rodents are trash mammals, that's why nobody wants to be one :V .



Hey let's not try to discriminate the other species. They have there reasons just as you have every right to be a racist frankenstein


----------



## ZarJaMar108 (Feb 5, 2009)

I noticed Squirrels are rather rare...


----------



## PixiesKitty (Feb 5, 2009)

I've never saw a vinchuca...


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2009)

I am a Maned wolf hybrid.
Probably not original...


----------



## reitechi21 (Feb 5, 2009)

I have never seen a chinchilla before. Never ever. 

We need to make them popular in the fandom. Llamas too, hardly any of them.


----------



## CodArk2 (Feb 5, 2009)

reitechi21 said:


> I have never seen a chinchilla before. Never ever.
> 
> We need to make them popular in the fandom. Llamas too, hardly any of them.



Quite a few furries are drama llamas, does that count?


----------



## kashaki (Feb 5, 2009)

Never seen a Wombat.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 5, 2009)

i've never seen an anteater
or a chinchilla

hell all you see are ZOMGWOLVESFOXES

): 
i'm just an old pandacat. leave me be. </3..


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 5, 2009)

I know some local furry who is a Tonberry.


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, I have 2 fursona's you see:
I cat-like wolf(or vice-versa) who's race is really undetermined.
And a clone that is a wingless dragon with very long white hair.

Basically, you have a cat/wolf and a dragon in one person. 
I basically call him a "Furfagonian." _Yes, I'm being serious._

Now if you are looking for IRL animals that are rare, I have actually seen some insects/bugs who mock the "furry" style. I have actually seen good ones, but not many.
*2 factors of existence:* 1)Can it look good in anthropomorphic style? Or 2)can you even think of a way to draw one as such?

Since wolfs, cats, etc are most used, they have the tendency to be more dominant than other races.


----------



## cern (Feb 5, 2009)

Uh, deer are somewhat uncommon, I suppose >_>

I've encountered all kinds of unusual characters though. Various insects, a narwhal, a few bovines and hedgehogs (actual hedgehogs, not this facepalm-inducing Sonic fancharacter stuff), a few armadillos, a gungan, a martian biker mouse...


----------



## Cygnus421 (Feb 5, 2009)

Satoshi said:


> ...or a chinchilla
> </3..



I would love to see an anthro chinchilla!


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 5, 2009)

Cygnus421 said:


> I would love to see an anthro chinchilla!



me too.
but like it has to be a girl.

iunno why ): but i think that'd be fucking cute.
WITH A FUCKING HUEG ASS BOW on her head.

zomg.


...
god my mom used to call me her chinchilla D:


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 5, 2009)

SuperFurryBonzai said:


> Hey let's not try to *discriminate* the other species. They have there reasons just as you have every right to be a *racist frankenstein*



:V


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 6, 2009)

SuperFurryBonzai said:


> Hey let's not try to discriminate the other species. They have there reasons just as *you* have every right to be a racist *frankenstein*


That's racist.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 6, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> That's racist.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbwNSNLPIfw

Everyone's a little bit racist here.


----------



## ritsuka-kun25 (Feb 8, 2009)

id really love to see a fish or turtle or somethin, cause that'd just be so awkwardly funny xD


----------



## Silver-Knuckles (Feb 8, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> i haven't seen any echidna roleplayers that weren't sonic based. i've seen several knuckles roleplayers though. just the same, i have yet to see a hedgehog that wasn't obsessed with sonic as well.
> 
> i wanna see a platypus furry. that'd be so cool.





Cygnus421 said:


> owned
> 
> Yeah, I agree. I find it ironic that you're talking about less common species in the furry fandom, yet you're 1 of about 10000000 people on this site who thinks they are Knuckles.






PriestRevan said:


> What an ugly creature.




Well when i joined the fandom i had no clue wat i was gonna be so i was thinking something that is aussie, so my first choise was actually a platypus, but after more thinking i thought seeing as ive had the name Silver Knuckles since i was 15, a echidna is aussie also it seemed to be the best choise, reading through this post ive come across these negitive and some semi negitive replies and to be honest its quite annoying,i didnt think that so many of u had a dislike for sonic Based echidnas


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 9, 2009)

Silver-Knuckles said:


> i didnt think that so many of u had a dislike for sonic Based echidnas



It's more of a dislike for Sonic based anything.
When you get a bunch of people directly copying someone else's drawing style it causes things to be fairly repetitive and uninteresting, and most Sonic-style stuff just looks trashy and makes the fandom look trashy. I know non-furs who are convinced "Furry Art" means Sonic Art, because it's so damn popular. :1
It's also "Hurrrduurrrrr, huhurrr" on the creativity and originality scale - Copying the style is brainless, basing a character on the style is brainless.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> It's also "Hurrrduurrrrr, huhurrr" on the creativity and originality scale - Copying the style is brainless, basing a character on the style is brainless.



You make me lol.

I hate characters based on already existant characters. Like sonic, and other video game type stuff.

Geez..get an imagination people!

Oh, and we need more porcupines, hedgehogs (non sonic based), and other small critters.
Oooo..a kangaroo rat, those are cute.


----------



## WesternDragon (Feb 9, 2009)

toads, frogs, slugs,roaches,flamingos,..... and may be you guys see them.. but I cant recall a gorilla


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 9, 2009)

WesternDragon said:


> toads, frogs, slugs,roaches,flamingos,..... and may be you guys see them.. but I cant recall a gorilla



Flamingos...yes...we need flamingos and all their pinky goodness.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Feb 9, 2009)

shebawolf145 said:


> You make me lol.
> 
> I hate characters based on already existant characters. Like sonic, and other video game type stuff.
> 
> Geez..get an imagination people!



yeah, and then they go ahead and name their characters "Goku" and "Ryu" and "Sakura" as if we didn't notice that they were too unoriginal to think of your own names, so you had to gank them from video games.

If i start reading a story, and the main characters name was obviously taken from street fighter, or dragon ball z, I quickly stop reading, and respond by saying "I'm sorry, i dont read fan-fics"


----------



## PixiesKitty (Feb 9, 2009)

Silver-Knuckles said:


> Well when i joined the fandom i had no clue wat i was gonna be so i was thinking something that is aussie, so my first choise was actually a platypus, but after more thinking i thought seeing as ive had the name Silver Knuckles since i was 15, a echidna is aussie also it seemed to be the best choise, reading through this post ive come across these negitive and some semi negitive replies and to be honest its quite annoying,i didnt think that so many of u had a dislike for sonic Based echidnas



I'm sorry, this is the thread of "less popular furs", not the "let's worship and kiss your ass". Everyone it's entitled to their opinions and nobody is forced to agree and/or like you.

I would really really love to see more furs taking local fauna as their fursonas. =3


----------



## GoreKitten (Feb 9, 2009)

OOOOoooo!!! I'm rare! I'm an Ocelot! ^_^ 

Don't see many of us prowling about...


----------



## Cygnus421 (Feb 9, 2009)

GoreKitten said:


> OOOOoooo!!! I'm rare! I'm an Ocelot! ^_^
> 
> Don't see many of us prowling about...



Ocelots are cute, im surprised they're rare here


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 9, 2009)

lombax, ottsel, chipmunk, squirrel, mouse, hedgehog, mole, gerbil, rat, capybara, platypus, skink, snake...


----------



## Aurali (Feb 9, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> lombax, ottsel, chipmunk, squirrel, mouse, hedgehog, mole, gerbil, rat, capybara, platypus, skink, snake...



No I don't think there will be another Lombax/Ottesl/chipmunk/squirrel/mouse/hedgehog/mole/gerbil/rat/capybara/patypus/skink/snake hybrid..


----------



## Crossfire21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Not alot of coyotes and they are quite cool


----------



## Crossfire21 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think i saw like one (coyote)


----------



## Morroke (Feb 10, 2009)

Crossfire21 said:


> I think i saw like one (coyote)



Oh there's quite a handful of them  Just gotta be looking in the right places.


----------



## Zareth (Feb 10, 2009)

I know about 3 panthers. that makes me sad D: Me, Najt, and one that hasn't signed on msn in like a year.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 10, 2009)

Crossfire21 said:


> Not alot of coyotes and they are quite cool




Some people doe not like the idea of being a Scavenger.

But Coyotes are cool, I am a hybrid.

Same with maned wolves. They are not wolves or foxes.
I've only seen a few in the fandom, and fewer Maned wolf hybrids.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Some people doe not like the idea of being a Scavenger.
> 
> But Coyotes are cool, I am a hybrid.
> 
> ...




Well I am around coyotes all day in my area (with the exception of one fox)


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 10, 2009)

Silver-Knuckles said:


> ive seen plenty of foxes,wolfs,rabbits ect but what about the less common species, i have never come across another echidna since i joined the fandom would be nice to meet another one day



There's millions of Sonic imposters, what are you talking about?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 11, 2009)

Meerkats are just uncommon and I doubt many people without looking them up would really know what something like a Thylacine even is.


----------



## GoreKitten (Feb 12, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Meerkats are just uncommon and I doubt many people without looking them up would really know what something like a Thylacine even is.


 
Oooo!! I do! I do! ^_^


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Feb 12, 2009)

Well I mean there are alot of cats... but they're mostly girls or gay dudes. 
So I think I'm kindof an exception to the rule in that aspect XP. 
Y'know, straight catboys.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 12, 2009)

GoreKitten said:


> Oooo!! I do! I do! ^_^



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vqCCI1ZF7o Here's your reward for knowing about the Thylacine.


----------



## shieldswulf (Feb 12, 2009)

TropicalZephyr said:


> My fursona is a wolpertinger, an 'animal' made by slapping fangs, antlers, wings, bird feet, etc. on to taxidermied rabbits or squirrels. They were created as a prank to play on gullible tourists visiting the German alps. Think something similar to a jackalope.
> I haven't seen any others in the fandom, though I have seen a couple of people with similar creatures, such as jackalopes, as fursonas.



hey! Jackalopes arent pranks. they are real. given...there arent any within the montana area. go to Minnesota during the winter. near a town called Ulen. i used to always see the damned things out there.

well...since i relpied to this might as well put my two cents in. there needs to be a larger variety of critters that dont consist of wolves, sonic, or dragons...given..yea..there are still the subspecies of dragon and wolves to consider that are rare to the fandom..but still, variety is good. One species i know is very rare is a monkey, and yes...i know, im a wolf. truthfully..i dont care how many there are out there because there is only one me, and im not kidding. i think im the only artic/tundra wolf mix here.  

Ive only met one anteater in my life. a female. met her here on FA but i havent seen her in a long time. also knew a ring tailed lemur...but like the anteater he seems to have vanished as well Oo


----------



## krowy (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm a crow, I guess that counts as a less popular species.


----------



## Bekachu (Feb 16, 2009)

So does that mean a hedgehog would be unoriginal? *hates sonic due to some bad SSBB matches*


----------



## Peacemaker9669 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a minotaur character. I'm not sure if bulls are uncommon.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Feb 16, 2009)

Bekachu said:


> So does that mean a hedgehog would be unoriginal? *hates sonic due to some bad SSBB matches*



I would say a sonic-style hedgehog would be very unoriginal.  Something like this, on the other hand wouldn't be.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1903454/

Considering that 99.99999999999% of the hedgehog pics i see are sonic clones, I love seeing stuff like this.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 16, 2009)

I've actually yet to see another demonic/ghostly entity that wasn't related to anime...


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 17, 2009)

Delirium said:


> I've actually yet to see another demonic/ghostly entity that wasn't related to anime...



I was but now I'm Racist Frankenstein :V .


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 17, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I was but now I'm Racist Frankenstein :V .


I'm not sure which one is better.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Feb 17, 2009)

Delirium said:


> I've actually yet to see another demonic/ghostly entity that wasn't related to anime...


Oooh, a Barghest. <3
Barghets are one of my favorite types of ghosts/demons/whatever you want to call them.
They tend to play a large role in my stories.


----------



## Lunar-Moon-Wolf (Feb 17, 2009)

Tbe

T^T


----------



## Dibbun (Feb 17, 2009)

They're out there. As of so far I only know 2 other Panthers, and one Mongoose >.>


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 17, 2009)

Delirium said:


> I'm not sure which one is better.



, yours is among the coolest avatar I've ever seen, do you have a site of some kind or an account on FA?


----------



## HappyBat (Feb 17, 2009)

I Have not seen a Koala for some ones Fursona.*
*


----------



## Doubler (Feb 17, 2009)

Haven't seen any other llama's yet...


----------



## Bonzzai (Feb 17, 2009)

I think that aardwolves are kind of uncommon. A type of hyena, which are a bit more well-known. :3  I just don't have spots. And I'm small. And not a carnivore. With stripes! 8D


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 17, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> , yours is among the coolest avatar I've ever seen, do you have a site of some kind or an account on FA?


I didn't draw it though...I'm more of a writer. <3 google image search. I'm learning to draw though. 

My FA account is Barghest_Delirium (because both Barghest and Delirium were taken) and I don't have anything posted yet.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 18, 2009)

Badgers are uncommon.  :V


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 19, 2009)

Let me ramble off a few I can think of never seeing...

The only birds I see are hawks/eagles and corvids (ravens, crows, jays).  I have never even seen owls, marsh birds (long legs and necks), or songbirds.  Does anyone comprehend how many songbirds there are just in NORTH AMERICA?!?

Reptiles and amphibians are less common in general.  Perhaps fewer people can relate because of their body types being fairly different from humans?  And yet, we have a butt-load of dragons, which last time I checked would still be classified as some branch of or off of lizards, correct?

There are still plenty of mammals out there that get no respect.  I think many can agree with me that people have some penchant for the predatory species.  For some reason people can relate with these more easily.  Personally I don't see how, because I feel like if many were to meet their own species face-to-face, they could easily tear their face off!!!  

Of ungulates (hoofers), the most common being first horses and then deer.  I think we ALL know there are many more ungulate types than that.  How about bovine or porcine (pigs) types?  Goats and sheep? You see horses, but what about donkeys and mules?  How about the workhorse of the desert, the camel?  Let's go to Africa...giraffes or okapis?  Hippos or rhinos?  Don't even get me started with antelope, bison, or others.  

I myself am an Impala, an African antelope...and NOT the God-damned car!


----------



## Darlem (Feb 19, 2009)

Peacemaker9669 said:


> I have a minotaur character. I'm not sure if bulls are uncommon.


 
Woot for bovines.


----------

